# Star Trek: Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 3 - Pike angeblich mit eigener Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Trek: Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 3 - Pike angeblich mit eigener Serie*

						CBS hat einige Vorschaubilder zur nächsten Episode von Star Trek: Picard veröffentlicht, die kommenden Freitag auf Amazon läuft. Unterdessen machen Gerüchte um eine neue Star Trek-Serie die Runde. Sie soll sich um Captain Pike und Mr. Spock auf der U.S.S. Enterprise drehen. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Trek: Picard mit Vorschau auf Folge 3 - Pike angeblich mit eigener Serie*


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Februar 2020)

Warum? Warum kann man in der Zeitlinie nicht einfach voran schreiten?!


----------



## Nuallan (5. Februar 2020)

> Nicht weniger spannend ist ein Gerücht um die Zukunft des Star Trek-Franchise.



Welche Zukunft? Star Trek war mit der vorletzten Folge Enterprise 2005 abgeschlossen. Seit dem laufen mehrere Parodien, die zwar auch Star Trek im Titel stehen haben, aber eben Parodien sind.



> Produziert wird die Serie angeblich von Akiva Goldsman, bekannt als Drehbuchautor von "Transformers 5", "I, Robot" und "A beautiful Mind". Goldsman lieferte auch Drehbücher zu Star Trek: Discovery.



Transformers 5 und Discovery.. Das muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen, und es erklärt einiges was ich bei Discovery gesehen habe bzw. ansehen musste. Die neue Serie wird sicher ein Hit. Schade um den sehr guten Schauspieler Anson Mount, aber für den Scheck den er kriegen wird nachdem ihn sich alle Discovery-"Fans" herbeiwünschen würde ich meine Karriere auch gegen die Wand fahren.


----------



## P2063 (5. Februar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Welche Zukunft? Star Trek war mit der vorletzten Folge Enterprise 2005 abgeschlossen. Seit dem laufen mehrere Parodien, die zwar auch Star Trek im Titel stehen haben, aber eben Parodien sind..



Ich weiß nicht was dieses ständige gebashe soll die aktuellen Serien würden das Franchise runinieren. So großartig wie es manchmal dargestellt wird war Star Trek noch nie, jede Serie hatte deutliche Schwächen. TOS ist nicht wirklich gut gealtert, grade die erste Staffel geht heute maximal als Slapstick durch. TNG kotzt mit einer moralischen Überlegenheit um sich die heutzutage einfach vollkommen unglaubwürdig ist. DS9 ist so dermaßen esoterisch religiös überfrachtet, alles was nicht mit dem Dominion Krieg zu tun hat kann man sich heute nicht mehr anschauen außer vielleicht in einem Yogastudio. VOY ist abgesehen von den Folgen wo man sich mit den Borg herumschlägt eine Liebesschnulze wie sie Rosamunde Pilcher nicht besser hätte schreiben können. ENT setzt wie DSC einfach nur auf Krieg, bloß dass man sich keinen Irrsinn wie diesen Sporenantrieb ausgedacht hat den es dann wieder aus dem Kanon zu verbannen gilt.

Ich finde, die Picard Serie kann Star Trek potentiell durchaus eher retten als noch weiter kaputt wirtschaften.


----------



## empy (5. Februar 2020)

Hoffentlich kommen bald noch mehr Serien im Folgenzyklus, damit man dann über jede Folge im Vorfeld berichten kann. Am besten mehrfach.


----------



## Bongripper666 (5. Februar 2020)

@P2063
Das kommt von Leuten, die sich für die größten Trekkies überhaupt halten und damit die moralische Deutungshoheit über alles, wo Star Trek draufsteht, für sich beanspruchen. Das es auch Leute gibt, die eine Star Trek Serie einfach nur als SF-Serie ansehen, ist für solche Menschen undenkbar. "Noch nicht einmal ignorieren", wie ein dt. Politiker mal treffend gesagt hat.

Es ist ermüdend.


----------



## iago (5. Februar 2020)

Ich freu mich auf Pike, so das Gerücht denn stimmt, mir hat der Charakter und Schauspieler sowie auch No. 1 super gefallen und ich hätte gerne mehr von ihnen gesehen. Zumal diese bei Discovery eingeführt wurden. Jetzt zu sagen "Das kann nix werden, weil ist ja vom selben Typen der auch Discovery gemacht hat" ist irgendwie paradox - wenn er so schlecht ist, wäre wohl Pike kaum so populär geworden.


----------



## Splatterpope (5. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> TOS ist nicht wirklich gut gealtert, grade die erste Staffel geht heute maximal als Slapstick durch.



Episoden wie "Balance Of Terror" oder "City On The Edge Of Forever" sind also Slapstick... Hättest du dich mal etwas mit TOS beschäftigt, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass die 3. Staffel die schlechteste war (mit solch "Klassikern" wie "Spocks Brain" oder "The Savage Courtain"). Aber so wirklich befasst mit Star Trek scheinst du dich ja offenbar nicht zu haben.  Generell zeigt dein Beitrag großes Maß an Unverständnis und Ignoranz (also das genaue Gegenteil von dem, wofür Star Trek einst stand). 
Aber für die Hirn-Aus-Fraktion scheint ja das neue Star Trek gemacht zu werden. Hauptsache viel Pew-Pew und Bumm-Bumm, aber bloß nicht zu viel denken...


----------



## The_Rock (5. Februar 2020)

Pike war einer der Lichtblicke in Discovery (2.Staffel). Aber irgendwann reichts doch auch mal mit den Prequels. Discovery, bald auch Sektion 31 Ableger und nun auch Pike-Enterprise? Das sind drei Serien die parallel im selben Zeitrahmen spielen. Selbst mit guten Writern kann man nicht viel gegen Übersättigung machen. Und wenns dann floppt, wird Star Trek natürlich wieder komplett eingestellt "weils ja keiner sehn will"...

Picard spielt zwar erstmals seit Star Trek Nemesis in der "Gegenwart", allerdings wird es wohl nicht mehr als 3 Staffeln geben.


----------



## shootme55 (5. Februar 2020)

Der größte unterschied ist halt für mich dass es bei den neuen Serien keine Haupt- und Nebenhandlungen gibt. Bei den alten Serien war jede Folge eine eigenständige Geschichte, die von einer Staffel- oder serienübergreifenden Rahmenhandlung getragen wurde. Discovery sind im Prinzip 2 sehr lange Spielfilme. Und bei Picard das Selbe. Aber ich denke das ist den geldgebenden Streamingfirmen geschuldet, die ein anderes Nutzerverhalten beobachten als der Rundfunk. 
Ich finde Picard sehr spannend, werde mir aber keine weitere Folge ansehen bevor nicht alle draußen sind. Wie gesagt ist das für mich nur ein Film, und das Warten auf die nächste Folge ist ähnlich quälend wie wenn man nur eine Folge der Boo-Saga sehen kann und dann wieder eine Woche warten muss, obwohl die Handlung der vergangenen 25 Minuten auch in 10 genug Platz gefunden hätten...


----------



## RyzA (5. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> TOS ist nicht wirklich gut gealtert, grade die erste Staffel geht heute maximal als Slapstick durch.


Am besten ist Kirks Handkantenschlag. 

Zu der neuen angeblichen Serie: ich weiß nicht ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.
Erstmal verfolge ich "Picard" in Ruhe weiter.

"Discovery" würde ich mir auch gerne irgendwann mal angucken (aber ich sehe nicht ein extra Netflix deswegen zu buchen). Sonst habe ich alle gesehen.


----------



## Nuallan (5. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> TOS ist nicht wirklich gut gealtert, grade die erste Staffel geht heute maximal als Slapstick durch. TNG kotzt mit einer moralischen Überlegenheit um sich die heutzutage einfach vollkommen unglaubwürdig ist. DS9 ist so dermaßen esoterisch religiös überfrachtet, alles was nicht mit dem Dominion Krieg zu tun hat kann man sich heute nicht mehr anschauen außer vielleicht in einem Yogastudio.



Solange die alten "Slapstick"-Serien noch durch die Bank besser bewertet sind als Discovery.. 

DS9 kann man sich nicht anschauen abseits des Dominions? Bitte was? Folgen wie Duet, The Visitor, Far Beyond the Stars und viele andere scheinst du entweder nicht gesehen oder nicht verstanden zu haben. Und die moralische Überlegenheit von TNG ist der Kern von Star Trek. Das wünschen sich viele Leute auch heute noch. 



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> Das es auch Leute gibt, die eine Star Trek Serie einfach nur als SF-Serie ansehen, ist für solche Menschen undenkbar.



Es kann leider nicht jeder ein anspruchsloser Allesfresser sein. Wenn ich für Star Trek bezahle, dann will ich auch Star Trek sehen, und keine generische 08/15-Sci-Fi-Anti-Trump-Show wie Picard. Dasselbe Problem hat Star Wars mittlerweile auch. Alles derselbe wertlose weichgespülte auf pure Unterhaltung getrimmte Müll.



Bongripper666 schrieb:


> "Noch nicht einmal ignorieren", wie ein dt. Politiker mal treffend gesagt hat.



Dann halt dich auch dran.


----------



## P2063 (6. Februar 2020)

Splatterpope schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mal etwas mit TOS beschäftigt, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass die 3. Staffel die schlechteste war



auch wenn ich alle Serien seit TNG mehrmals gesehen habe, bei TOS bin ich tatsächlich erst am Anfang der zweiten Staffel und schau nur alle paar Wochen mal eine Folge auf Netflix. Natürlich gibt es auch den ein oder anderen ernsthaften Plot, aber das markanteste sind nun mal Kirks unbeholfene Prügeleien.



Nuallan schrieb:


> Und die moralische Überlegenheit von TNG ist der Kern von Star Trek.



Das ist mir durchaus klar und auch der Grund warum ich mich als Fan von Star Trek bezeichnen würde. Und genau deshalb kann ich auch so harsche Kritik üben die vielleicht dem ein oder anderen Hardcoretrekkie aufstößt. Man muss die Serien auch immer im Konzext der Zeit betrachen in der sie gedreht wurden. 

TNG war visionär mit seiner multinationalen Crew, Frauen in Führungspositionen, dem interracial Kuss von Kirk und Uhura etc. Trotzdem trieft es vor Klischees aus seiner Zeit, weil es dann eben doch wieder Folgen gibt die das erstbeste Blondchen nur als Objekt zum Kaffee holen darstellen das sich allerhand sexistische Sprüche gefallen lassen muss für die heutzutage jeder Storyschreiber aus dem Fenster fliegen würde und weibliche Crewmitglieder grundsätzlich die kürzesten Röcke tragen müssen. Pille ist dabei sogar fast noch schlimmer als Kirk wenn er mal wieder seine Assistentin anschnauzt.

Roddenberry mag seine Vorstellung der zukünftigen Gesellschaft gehabt haben, aber mit vielen Details wollte er auch sicher nur provozieren.


----------



## 4thVariety (6. Februar 2020)

Die Produzenten vom heutigen Star Trek rennen einfach irgendwelchen Trends hinterher und meinen sie hätten dank dem Namen Star Trek eine eingebaute Erfolgsgarantie. 

Roddenberry hat für Next Generation in Kauf genommen, dass kein großer TV Sender ihn stützt und selbst die Erstausstrahlung in sog. Syndication stattfand, also auf hunderten kleiner Regionalsender anstatt einem landesweitem Sender. Dafür konnte er dann auch machen was er wollte. Davon sind die heutigen Macher von Star Trek weit entfernt. Die müssen Datengestützten Massenmarktmurks machen, ob sie wollen oder nicht.  Seth McFarlane mit  The Orville ist in einer Nische die er sich erlauben kann gegenüber Fox auf Grund seiner anderen Erfolge. Weder die Macher von Discovery noch Picard haben dieses Privileg.


----------



## Splatterpope (6. Februar 2020)

P2063 schrieb:


> Roddenberry mag seine Vorstellung der zukünftigen Gesellschaft gehabt haben, aber mit vielen Details wollte er auch sicher nur provozieren.



Nenn mal ein paar Beispiele...


----------



## 4thVariety (6. Februar 2020)

Die Vorstellung in TOS, dass es mal eine Gesellschaft geben würde die ohne Geld funktioniert war auf dem Höhepunkt des amerikanischen Kapitalismus nicht ohne.
Uhura als schwarze Offizierin die einfach nur ihren Job macht ohne, dass es als etwas besonderes dargestellt wird, war zu Zeiten von TOS ohne gleichen.
Auch die Handlungen der Episoden, sowohl in TOS als auch TNG haben sich nie um damals aktuelle gesellschaftliche Themen gedrückt.


Was aber der Unterschied war, ist, dass Roddenberry nicht mit destruktivem Verhalten provoziert hat, sondern mit einer konstruktiven Utopie. Jack Bauer 40 Jahre später (und jedem TV Held danach) geht es nur darum, dass Dinge berechtigterweise zerstört werden müssen, sonst wird man selbst vernichtet. Das ist auch der Tenor in Discovery, das ist er in den neuen Filmen und das ist was Star Trek kaputt gemacht hat.

Provoziert wird heute im echten Leben weiterhin mit einer "wir oder die" Message. Diese zur Zerstörung aufrufende Provokation gibt den gesellschaftlichen Takt an. Die subtilere TOS/TNG Provokation, die mit dem Zeigen einer Utopie und wie man es besser macht einhergeht, ist fast ausgestorben.

Klar gibt es auch jede Menge bizarrer TOS/TNG Folgen. Ein Blick nach Thüringen reicht jedoch und man sieht, dass sich dort weit mehr als 23,4% sind, die sich nur noch darüber definieren wen sie nicht leiden können und einen reinwürgen wollen. In USA und GB ist es nicht viel anders, da muss man leider sagen, man hat es mit einer Generation an Politikern zu tun die reine Egomanen auf allen Ebenen sind und die sich mit konfusen Lügen hinter dem Willen ihrer Wähler verstecken als mit gutem Beispiel voran zu gehen.


----------

